# Is There a Backstory to This?



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Is there a back story to all of this?? WTF is going on?


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg8yQL3pTDs"]YouTube - ‪Greenfield PD Harasses Activists‬‏[/nomedia]


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*.........hippies*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Clowns.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course there is probably a backstory. We have no idea who called about their initial parking issue. My BS detector was going off immediately when he was bullshitting about finding keys. We have no idea how long that exchange went on, or how long between interactions when he was 'looking' for keys. The camera goes on and off when they see fit, which is convenient. I love how people like this bitch when a cruiser camera isn't turned on, but it's cool to do whatever they want on their tapes. Following them around? Running plate? The jaywalking ticket was a bit of a stretch... at some point you've got to choose your battles, but I'm sure they were fed up with him at that point. 

They have another video harassing a meter maid. They stated that they were 'peacefully' helping people. If that was the case, go where she isn't, turn your camera off, and pop quarters in to help people. I'm reminded of the Bible verses regarding looking miserable while fasting, and blowing trumpets on the corner when doing good deeds. Seems to be relevant here.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Western Mass is full of trust fund babies just like this. They roam Northampton, Amherst, and now it seems Franklin County videotaping alleged "abuses of power." another group of them were in Northampton last year harassing parking control because they were booting a car with 10 outstanding tickets. They claimed that parking meters were unjust because they were taxpayers and since their tax dollars went to build and repair the roads that they shouldn't have to pay to park on them.

Most of them do this during their college years in the valley and once they graduate with their degree is philosophy they settle into their job at Starbucks and dream about crusades of social justice. Then after a few years they fade away and realize that they're total bullshit and take a shave and a shower and settle down into suburbia. This incident is so common in Hampshire County that listening to them yell in the streets about their constitutional rights is like white noise. The sad fact is they don't even KNOW what their protection under the bill of rights is. They adhere to the liberal mantra of "if it feels good do it." No matter the legality or consequences.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Heroes


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"This is the kind of customer service you get with the police here."

LMFAO, Where did these pothead hippie douchebags hear that we are in the business of _customer service_?

I'm glad to see GPD had a little fun with them. One of my classmates was filming them back while having a good laugh at their expense so it was worth watching.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

We've got an abundance of those "Free State" douches up here and they do all they can to make a stop as miserable and tedious for the officer as possible.

They love to demonstrate how much they don't know about the law and the Constitution.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If you're on the job (and I'm starting to question that)


Starting?

I've doubted it for awhile, and the "points on MA licenses" sealed it for me.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I must admit that I am having a hard time Herrdoktor's posts as well. Why would there have to be a back story to this? Do they not have these douche bags in Virginia? Inwould imagine that with all the scum bag liberalrs that infest the D.C. Area, there has to be idiots that will try to push the envelope with the police. 

That credibility is fading fast, Herrdoktor.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

While you guys are checking up on my backstory ask your buddies if there are groups of individuals running around prince william with cameras shouting at county officers. The answer will be no, hence why I asked if there was more going on than what that video showed. 

Seems like a lot of work (cameras, etc) for the average nutjob imo


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> I must admit that I am having a hard time Herrdoktor's posts as well. Why would there have to be a back story to this? Do they not have these douche bags in Virginia? Inwould imagine that with all the scum bag liberalrs that infest the D.C. Area, there has to be idiots that will try to push the envelope with the police.
> 
> That credibility is fading fast, Herrdoktor.


Not with the cameras and shit we don't


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Starting?
> 
> I've doubted it for awhile, and the "points on MA licenses" sealed it for me.


Yeah I fucked that one all up. "Getting my 400+ miles away run their state license once every 3 months" facts all screwed up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> Yeah I fucked that one all up. "Getting my 400+ miles away run their state license once every 3 months" facts all screwed up.


Fair enough...take USMCMP5811 up on his very reasonable request, and if you check out, then I too shall apologize.

And before you ask, you can find out who I am and where I work in about 2 minutes if you have a shred of investigative ability.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> Not with the cameras and shit we don't


Don't be too at ease with that theory. Everyone has a cell phone.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Don't be too at ease with that theory. Everyone has a cell phone.


We don't have groups called fucking 'copblock' and 'freestaters' running around with cameras screaming at the police, shoving cameras in their face, drawing shit on police stations and other stupid bullsit.

Hence why I asked if there was a backstory to _all _of this, but I'm just a stupid troll so what do I know.

---------- Post added at 07:52 ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 ----------



mtc said:


> Isn't this like,the third time you've brought this up?


No.

I have 92 posts on this forum. This is the first time I brought up why MA and NH cops are getting harassed by shitheads. As a guy who grew up in MA I must have missed this rise in 'boo hoo I got ticketed I'll cry about it online" attitude these people have.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do you keep using the term, "Hence" improperly?
Are you a stupid king or a drama major? Please don't use dated terminology improperly on a police website, we go beyond 'acting!' on a daily basis. Dude could get his ass kicked around here saying hence, as a cop you should know that.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> We don't have groups called fucking 'copblock' and 'freestaters' running around with cameras screaming at the police, shoving cameras in their face, drawing shit on police stations and other stupid bullsit.
> 
> Hence why I asked if there was a backstory to _all _of this, but I'm just a stupid troll so what do I know.


I never called you a troll. Not every one has "groups" per se, following them around, but every community has at least one nut job that has camera and an agenda. I know we do.

Check out this page:

A Better Framingham

Enjoy the shitshow, and then get back to me and tell me what you think. It's a pretty vast site, so just concentrate on his anti-police blog.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I never called you a troll. Not every one has "groups" per se, following them around, but every community has at least one nut job that has camera and an agenda. I know we do.
> 
> Check out this page:
> 
> ...


Ah, the rants of unmedicated mental illness, he's got permanent black helicopters circling.  One of my favorites was a lady who would call 911 to report a CIA tail but didn't want a police response because she didn't want use all to rape her. Hippies with cameras are like dive bombing gnats butt he hoops are fun.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Enjoy the shitshow, and then get back to me and tell me what you think. It's a pretty vast site, so just concentrate on his anti-police blog.


_Framingham is a sanctuary for illegal aliens..._

Well I'm sold you guys are dicks :smug:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I hate hippie activists... 

I get angry just watching these freaks.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

According to this guy's website I need to move to Framingham and almost triple my salary as a cop


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> According to this guy's website I need to move to Framingham and almost triple my salary as a cop


If my pay is tripple yours, than it really sucks to be you. I can barely make it on my pay, I can't imagine living on one third of it.

Keep reading his site. Mental illness has nothing to do with it. He is just an extreme hater of authority in any form. We have been dealing with his shit for years.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> If my pay is tripple yours, than it really sucks to be you. I can barely make it on my pay, I can't imagine living on one third of it.
> 
> Keep reading his site. Mental illness has nothing to do with it. He is just an extreme hater of authority in any form. We have been dealing with his shit for years.


I guess I was just reading your top earners. Making an extra $80,000 in details is pretty impressive and would never be allowed on my department. We have strict work hours allowed (no more than 16 in a row, etc.)

Also this is amazing logic
Well Being Checks


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

ANyone can twist anything they want.

As far as extra details and 16 hours work restriction. We have that too. 8 hour detail and then 8 hour shift. Do that 5 days a week, and what do you think you could make? I never work that many jobs in one week, but we have a handful that do. What buisiness is it of his? Or anyone elses for that matter.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

losers looking for a purpose in that first video.

in days of old they would have received a much needed ass kicking and sent on their way.

something so sorely lacking in todays litigation crazed society


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

263FPD said:


> ANyone can twist anything they want.
> 
> As far as extra details and 16 hours work restriction. We have that too. 8 hour detail and then 8 hour shift. Do that 5 days a week, and what do you think you could make? I never work that many jobs in one week, but we have a handful that do.


We have too many detectives, supervisors, etc. that scoop up details to ever allow the patrol guys to have that many.

I'm lucky if I can get 3 details a month.



> What buisiness is it of his? Or anyone elses for that matter.


Doesn't MA still print out your fucking salaries AND addresses in the local paper? They might as well print out your social security number while they are at it.

---------- Post added at 09:07 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------



pahapoika said:


> losers looking for a purpose in that first video.
> 
> in days of old they would have received a much needed ass kicking and sent on their way.
> 
> something so sorely lacking in todays litigation crazed society


It's a clear cut case of disorderly conduct in VA, but I know you guys have a lot more shit to deal with from the public and politicians. From an outsider's eyes it looks like there is more going on that's why I made this thread and than it simply turned into something else.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Our jobs are assigned based on department seniority, days off, and hours already worked. Your union needs to pull it's head out of it's ass. Distribution of jobs needs to be fair and equitable.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Our jobs are assigned based on department seniority, days off, and hours already worked. Your union needs to pull it's head out of it's ass. Distribution of jobs needs to be fair and equitable.


I cant speak on VA, but I know in MD, the unions are "In it for the show, and not the go." (Thanks Delta)

The FOP down there would rather take it on the chin than fight for their guys. My friend and several other officers were offered a paid detail at a movie filming that required them to leave the county and be in Washington DC. The job had been approved by the shift Lt. and the approval had been forwarded to the officers by their Sergeant. It turns out, someone got pissy about the job, and all of the officers received a "letter of caution" for a technicality of "not filing proper authorization," despite the fact that both a Lt. and Sgt. approved it. They didnt get paid for the job either. Guess what the union said? "Oh well...better luck next time." The supervisors just shrugged it off, despite the fact that THEY should have made sure the info was filed.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That is a real shame. I consider myself very lucky that our union is the watch dog that it is. They let nothing slide by without a fight. Though some battles should not be faught, they do it without a second thought. They keep everyone accountable.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

We don't have a union and the FoP picks its fights differently than it does up north. It does little to anything when it comes to detail pay, but will fight tooth and nail when it comes to payments after line of duty deaths and lawsuits. Most large departments have 'police associations' that will stand before the board and ask for better detail rates, COLA increases, etc.

And before you go "Argh! no UNIONS!" this is Virginia. For the most part people love us here and you have to be a complete clown to get fired.

It going back to the detail thing for a moment: Virginia Department of Transportation has always had numerous traffic/paving details that need to be filled, but because my County pissed them off with stupid paperwork they decided to give everything to the staties. (who are a bunch of whores :tounge_smile: btw) Now we have two massive civil works projects going on and for the next two years grey cruisers will be taking up all the money. It stinks.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> It going back to the detail thing for a moment: Virginia Department of Transportation has always had numerous traffic/paving details that need to be filled, but because my County pissed them off with stupid paperwork they decided to give everything to the staties. (who are a bunch of whores :tounge_smile: btw) Now we have two massive civil works projects going on and for the next two years grey cruisers will be taking up all the money. It stinks.


I feel I've been lied to by the governor of Massachusetts and the secretary of public safety. I thought Massachusetts was the only state that had such details.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> I feel I've been lied to by the governor of Massachusetts and the secretary of public safety. I thought Massachusetts was the only state that had such details.


There are state troopers lining their cruisers with gold working the construction details on beltway around DC. It will take years for those projects to be finished.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I have to agree with cc on this one. The Boston Globe told me that only Massachusetts has police officers doing details. If it's in the Globe, it must be true. :smug:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> Why do you keep using the term, "Hence" improperly?
> Are you a stupid king or a drama major? Please don't use dated terminology improperly on a police website, we go beyond 'acting!' on a daily basis. Dude could get his ass kicked around here saying hence, as a cop you should know that.


Hey WTH, I've used 'hence'... Damnit sometimes I'll even throw in an 'ergo', 'ensue' and 'therefore'...

Wanna kick my ass?

Damn bully... go back to skool and lern sum werds......


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> will fight tooth and nail when it comes to payments after line of duty deaths and lawsuits.


Herrdoktor...

Did you hear about the guy on my friends job (MCPD) who was killed last year and left behind a young wife pregnant with triplets? He was fairly newly married and hadn't switched his beneficiary to his wife from his parents yet. His parents kept all the insurance and benefit money and are refusing to give it to his wife and kids.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> *Herrdoktor, True to my word, I offer up this public apology on calling you out. I just heard back from a few of my friends that are on the job with you. They tell me that you are good to go. Please understand, we have had reporters come on here looking to dig up dirt to put a spin on anything that is said here to be put into print later on. Delta784 can attest to this first hand. *
> 
> *It is my sincere hope that we can now move forward with no hard feelings.*


Same here....I'm sorry Herrdoktor for doubting you, but as USMCMP mentioned, this place is more infiltrated than the American Communist Party in the 1950's.

I also hope there are no hard feelings.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> * Herrdoktor, True to my word, I offer up this public apology on calling you out. I just heard back from a few of my friends that are on the job with you. They tell me that you are good to go. Please understand, we have had reporters come on here looking to dig up dirt to put a spin on anything that is said here to be put into print later on. Delta784 can attest to this first hand.
> 
> It is my sincere hope that we can now move forward with no hard feelings. *


It's all good. I am still trying to figure out which statements I made were anti-cop and I think it was the ones about the broken ass RI bridge :smug:



> *You guys have cameras down there. This one was right in your own yard.....*


I think shit like this is different from what you guys are experiencing in the northeast. The Manning 'rally' was a dated semi-professional protest held right outside a military base. The group gave us plenty of notice about their intentions and actually worked with PWC, VSP and the Marines to make sure stuff didn't get out of hand. Even with the old ladies screaming bloody murder we all knew it was an act. The second they were put on the bus to be brought before the Magistrate they will completely cordial. Most of them were released with a simple summons within a few hours.

What you guys are experiencing is fucking stupid. The 'protest' is the same tired lines about hating taxes and any authority figure. Targeting individual officers is distracting and potentially dangerous imo.

We don't have to deal with shit like this:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApLxezzD2Ys"]YouTube - ‪Portsmouth PD Aren't Exempt from Cop Block‬‏[/nomedia]



> *Have they finished construction on the "Mixing Bowl" yet?*


Of course not. Did you guys hear about the Mark Center off the beltway? http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...For-Delay-in-Mark-Center-Move--122917038.html

Gorgeous government building that will house thousands of government workers. One problem though...somebody lied about the traffic impact so now Fairfax County has to rebuild new on ramps and off ramps so this building does not swamp the area. Tens of millions of dollars pissed down the drain because somebody forgot to make more roads. This place won't even open for another year at the very least. This massive complex will be empty the majority of that time.

---------- Post added at 09:30 ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 ----------



csauce777 said:


> Herrdoktor...
> 
> Did you hear about the guy on my friends job (MCPD) who was killed last year and left behind a young wife pregnant with triplets? He was fairly newly married and hadn't switched his beneficiary to his wife from his parents yet. His parents kept all the insurance and benefit money and are refusing to give it to his wife and kids.


Which MCPD?

And no I did not hear about that. It's a pretty shitty thing for the parents to do.

I did hear about a guy who got remarried, but forgot to take the 1st wife off of his retirement so when he got killed the 1st wife got all of his money/benefits. It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't happen almost ten years after he got remarried. :uch::

---------- Post added at 09:31 ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 ----------



Delta784 said:


> Same here....I'm sorry Herrdoktor for doubting you, but as USMCMP mentioned, this place is more infiltrated than the American Communist Party in the 1950's.
> 
> I also hope there are no hard feelings.


No problems.

I am thinking about changing my screen name to P Willey or something along those lines to keep the confusion at bay.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sounds like you guys got lucky. It could have turned into something like the G20 summit up in Pittsburgh. (My Department sent our Civil Disturbance Unit down there for mutual aid)




The G20 stuff is in a completely different universe. International nutjobs coming from everywhere for a chance to fight 'the man.'

The Manning rally was a few hundred people chanting and for the most part exercising their constitutional rights in a mature and orderly fashion. The only reason people got arrested is because they were sitting in the middle of Route 1 and had traffic backed up for miles.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> Which MCPD?


Montgomery County MD PD


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

so now that we've all kissed and made up............... when you coming to the next "meet and greet" Herrdoktor ? :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> See, the thing is, Both were planned protest. You have the anarchist who look for this type of thing and go to any and all protest to just basically, fuck shit up.
> 
> The hippy shit we deal with up here is a lot like the Manning rally. Lot of loud mouths but become quiet and passive once arrested and out of view of the lime light. It's the Mob mentality.


I have a friend that works for the Federal Protective Service....back in the day, there was a huge protest at the JFK Federal Building to protest the South African government, and dozens of people were arrested. They all had no ID on them, and they all insisted their name was Nelson Mandela.

They were all booked as Nelson Mandela, and the INS came down and proceeded to put immigration detainers on all of them, since Nelson Mandela at that time was in prison, and didn't have a visa to be in the United States.

The time it took for the hippies to come clean about their real identity ranged from 2 seconds to a couple of hours. :shades_smile:


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> so now that we've all kissed and made up............... when you coming to the next "meet and greet" Herrdoktor ? :shades_smile:


I was actually just up in the NE area last week with my brother, but I am not sure when I will be up there again.

---------- Post added at 18:28 ---------- Previous post was at 18:27 ----------



csauce777 said:


> Montgomery County MD PD


Oh ok


----------

